# Gorgeous Music Vid - Apparat 'Arcadia'



## user79 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't get enough of this song. I love the video as well.

YouTube - Apparat - Arcadia


From Apparat, a one man band hailing from Berlin. Lovely vocals on this too, has a kind of Thom Yorke vibe. This is from his album called "Walls", been playing it a lot.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (May 1, 2008)

I love his voice. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Esperanza (May 1, 2008)

Very nice song, thanks for sharing! His voice and music are very mind-blowing. And the video makes me think of Frank Miller's drawings on Sin City, love it!


----------



## kaneda (May 3, 2008)

Apparat rocks.  Check out the Telefon Tel Aviv remix of this track as well!


----------

